# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  سلسلة دروس الفلاش

## brushzone

*سلسلة دروس من تصميمي لاعضاء المنتدى الجميل
*ارجو لكم الفائدة

1.التعرف على واجهة برنامج الفلاش
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=3


2.التعرف على قوائم فلاش
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=4


3.النصوص في فلاش متقدم
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=6


4.اللنصوص في فلاش
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=6


5.رسم الاشكال في فلاش
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=9

6.رسم شخصية كرتونية - درس فيديو
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=11

7.إنشاء الحركة في الفلاش
http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=19

8.shape tween

http://www.brushzone.info/splesson.asp?record_id=21

----------

